# νυν in Modern Greek



## Kwunlam

Hello everyone, 

I have learnt Ancient Greek before, and am now trying to learn Modern Greek. 

As I checked for *τώρ*("now") in Wiktionary, I saw a link to *νυν*. 

But I cannot see any entry for *νυν *in the Wordreference Dictionary. 

So, I wonder if *νυν *is still being used in Modern Greek any more, or merely preserved in certain fixed phrases like *νυν και αεί*.  

Thank you very much !


----------



## konos

It's sometimes used as an adjective meaning present/current.
For example, "ο νυν σύζυγός μου" (my current husband), "ο νυν πρωθυπουργός" (the current prime minister).


----------



## Kwunlam

Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## shawnee

I understand political leaders and heads of various authorities and such, but outside of maybe a legal document, would anyone really say, " νυν σύζυγός"?


----------



## konos

shawnee said:


> I understand political leaders and heads of various authorities and such, but outside of maybe a legal document, would anyone really say, " νυν σύζυγός"?


Yes, it wouldn't be that weird. It's still a bit formal, but not unheard of.


----------



## shawnee

Thanks konos. Your clarification is most appreciated.


----------



## bearded

konos said:


> "ο νυν σύζυγός μου" (my current husband)


I think it could also be said by a woman who expects to divorce and get a new husband soon..


----------



## konos

bearded said:


> I think it could also be said by a woman who expects to divorce and get a new husband soon..


Hehe, maybe, but it usually means that the woman (or the man) has already been divorced at least once and has been remarried.


----------

